# Diesel sounding goat



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i put in the mothly 1qt of oil rasions and notic my goat sound like a small diesel engine with the hood up. its been there before but i want to ask you guys about yours. mine is 05 A4 and have a lot of what sounds like ticking. is the normal for a goat with 24k+ miles on it?


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

maybe the high pressure fuel system? i was told it makes some ticks and taps.


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

My 06 m6 ticks alot it absolutely drives me insane i just dont know how much longer i can keep driving a car that has so much ticking even after my dealer tried to fix it


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

pm me if you want to talk about what they tried to fix


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

My brand new '06 M6 also ticks to the point of sounding like an old engine with all valve clearances out of spec. Not to mention embarrassing. And it only has 400 miles on the clock. 
I thought engines with hydraulic lifters were supposed to be dead quiet. Hmmm. I know it's not a problem, since engine feels fine and seems to make good power (still breaking it in mildly), but it's disappointing nonetheless. 

I was thinking of switching to Mobil1 10/30, rather than 5/30 (it hardly ever freezes here, so no problems at all); good or bad idea? 
I want to do the first oil change around 500 miles or so. 
JC


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

Gents,

Welcome to the land of GM piston slap. GM claims it is normal.

Nice to have a brand new ride that sounds like a quarter million mile jalopy.

"The mark of excellence"


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

I dont think piston slap on the ls2 in the noise because they have full floating wrist pins with lightweight aluminum pistons which is totally different from GMs other powerplants.It sounds like most of the complaints are injectors or lifter noise IMO:cheers


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

sounds like a combo of injectors and lifters.........never noticed that mine did this but I do remember an 05 that I test drove made terrible noises when I started it up


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm positive mine is lifter noise, as I've heard injector noise before; it's a totally different noise. 
Again, it doesn't sound alarming or anything, but contrary to my understanding of how hydraulic lifters work. It sounds like oil never got in there, but am sure it's an inherent part of the design I still don't understand. Can't wait to hear my buddy's GTO to compare. And unlike my stiff transmission which should get better after some use, I don't think this issue will go away with more miles, will it???? 

Finally, will ask again: Would thicker oil, like 10/30 rather than 5/30, improve or eliminate the problem????? Thx.
JC


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

The 5w30 gets no thinner than 5w when hot and no thicker than 30w cold and 10w30 no thinner than 10w hot and 30w cold.So if it ticks all the time viscosity change most likely wont help.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> The 5w30 gets no thinner than 5w when hot and no thicker than 30w cold and 10w30 no thinner than 10w hot and 30w cold.So if it ticks all the time viscosity change most likely wont help.


Hey buddy, thanks for your reply. I thought it was the other way around:lol:. My car ticks when hot, so based on your response, the 10/30 should help, right? And it only gets down to the high 20s here at the most, so 10/30 shouldn't pose any problem, at least with the charts on other cars and bikes; this car has no viscosity chart at all. The question is how much would it quiet it down, and how much mileage would be affected.
Your comments are welcome.
JC


----------



## GTO DAN (Nov 16, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i put in the mothly 1qt of oil rasions and notic my goat sound like a small diesel engine with the hood up. its been there before but i want to ask you guys about yours. mine is 05 A4 and have a lot of what sounds like ticking. is the normal for a goat with 24k+ miles on it?


I have a 06 GTO and it makes the same noise!! No worries! Everyone I talk to has the same noise in the LS2 engines. First you have a mildly aggressive cam that creates some noise. Second, you have a "plastic" intake that transmits all the lifter valley sound like a megaphone!! The worlds most powerful sewing machine!! If you install a cam, the noise gets LOUDER. Sounds almost like the old solid lifter cams back in the day:cheers.
Before anyone burns my screen up about the stock cam not being aggressive, I meant the lobe angle and ramp rate that controls how fast the lifter travels.
"THEY ( GM ) SAY" ... do not use anything but 5w30mobil one synthetic
I'm using mobil one synthetic 10w30 and a bottle of LUCAS full synthetic additive. The engine seems a bit quieter and less noise at start-up:cheers


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Not mention roller rockers and followers, all aluminum construction and the aforementioned plastic intake. 

USE 5W-30 in the engine ONLY conforming to GM4718M.

It's normal noise.


----------



## gtokid (Feb 21, 2007)

I know exactly what you are talking about... I heard it for the first time the other day when i was in an enclosed drive up window at the bank. Ive noticed it sounds alot worse when ur next to a wall. I cant tell if its in the top or bottom. Almost sounds like its coming out from under the vehicle. and i only have 9000 clicks on this thing.


----------



## angusGTO3 (May 2, 2006)

*lifters somewhat but mostly injectors..*

Hey guys i work at a shop and wondered what that wretched [email protected] noise was underneath my hood i have an 06 m6 gto and we ran an injector tests and they are the cause of the terrible clicking noise... however, i am sure that the lifters also add a bit of noise but its for sure the injectors.


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Not mention roller rockers and followers, all aluminum construction and the aforementioned plastic intake.
> 
> USE 5W-30 in the engine ONLY conforming to GM4718M.
> 
> It's normal noise.


The LS2 doesn't have roller rockers it has solid rockers!


----------

